# Winter Steelies for the X-Trail



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

I know it's a bit early, but i thought i'd kick the topic off.  

Does anyone have a connection with a Nissan dealer particularly in the Ottawa/Gatineau(maybe Toronto, Kingston??) area that can get a decent price on a set of 2002-2005 Altima 16" steel wheels? I know when people in the Spec-V club were looking around.. the dealers were charging about $25 more per wheel than Canadian tire, Wal Mart, etc. Only kicker is most of the wheels you buy anywere but the dealer are not hub-centric, just universal to fit makes with that specific bolt pattern. I would be willing to pay a bit more for the proper fitting wheels. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> I know it's a bit early, but i thought i'd kick the topic off.
> 
> Does anyone have a connection with a Nissan dealer particularly in the Ottawa/Gatineau(maybe Toronto, Kingston??) area that can get a decent price on a set of 2002-2005 Altima 16" steel wheels? I know when people in the Spec-V club were looking around.. the dealers were charging about $25 more per wheel than Canadian tire, Wal Mart, etc. Only kicker is most of the wheels you buy anywere but the dealer are not hub-centric, just universal to fit makes with that specific bolt pattern. I would be willing to pay a bit more for the proper fitting wheels. Thanks much in advance.


I bought my 16" steel rims for my 02 Altima winter tires at the Costco Gloucester store on Innes Rd last year. They cost around $45 ea and work perfectly. Costco stock will show up in their warehouses sometime in September. You gotta move quick though, they tend not to stock alot of 16" and they sell out really fast. BTW - I get my tires from Frisby on Industrial Ave. Excellent service, best selection in the Ottawa Valley.

jww


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

jww said:


> I bought my 16" steel rims for my 02 Altima winter tires at the Costco Gloucester store on Innes Rd last year. They cost around $45 ea and work perfectly. Costco stock will show up in their warehouses sometime in September. You gotta move quick though, they tend not to stock alot of 16" and they sell out really fast. BTW - I get my tires from Frisby on Industrial Ave. Excellent service, best selection in the Ottawa Valley.
> 
> jww


Consider yourselves lucky you can get Steelies from Costco....This far south, we almost never get rims at Costco- Not enough people buy winter tires to warrant stocking the rims


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Guys,

Don't want to be rude but this subject has been beaten to death in other threads, particularly a long winded thread last year called "Canadian X-Trail".

If you use the "search function" you would find lots of info from last year; a couple of posts are below:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=729123&highlight=rims#post729123 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=729073&highlight=rims#post729073 


and here is the whole list of posts talking about "rims" within that same thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=581397

Later,


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Don't want to be rude but this subject has been beaten to death in other threads, particularly a long winded thread last year called "Canadian X-Trail".
> 
> ...


Thanks.. and yes i was aware of those threads... since i wear out the search button on a regular basis, but they were not relevant to my question about someone getting "actual" altima wheels from a dealer in Ottawa. It's hit or miss when buying rims from Crappy Tire or Wallymart because those wheels aren't actually made for any particular model of vehical.. they are universal. I know they will work, but if i can get an true set of altima wheels, i would spend the extra money, just as long as they aren't double the price of the universals. 

Thanks jww for the heads-up on Costco. I haven't bought wheels from them since i had my 1999 Avenger. I know one year they the one on Merivale didn't get wheel stock in and alot of customers were pissed off.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hmmmm, Gforce,

Are you saying that the Dealer given Altima part number listed in the linked posts and purchased by a lot of us in Montreal, is a generic steel rim and not necessarily made for an Altima even if it is an Altima part number? 
And that the offset dimension does not necessarily match?

Cause if that is the case, I would be upset at the Dealer since that would be misleading .

Would you care to elaborate,

Thanks,

(PS: in the attached link thread: here, there is more info, perhaps relevant; there is a linked page of data on original wheels... both X-trail and Altima list the same wheel pattern with an offset at +45.)


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Hmmmm, Gforce,
> 
> Are you saying that the Dealer given Altima part number listed in the linked posts and purchased by a lot of us in Montreal, is a generic steel rim and not necessarily made for an Altima even if it is an Altima part number?
> And that the offset dimension does not necessarily match?
> ...


Either the dealer or Canadian Tire/Walmart is full of donkey doo-doo because when i inquired about wheels, the guy behind the counter at Canadian Tire and Walmart said they were "Universal Wheels" which are meant to fit various vehicles with the same bolt pattern, meaning the hub-centric size was most certainly bigger to accomodate bigger hub-sized vehicles. They will work, but since the hub size on the universal fit wheels are bigger, you may get slight vibrations from the rims because the weight of the vehicle is being put on the hub bolts and not the hub itself. As for the part numbers in the links from the dealer, they are correct.... but i don't want to have to drive to Montreal to save a few bucks on wheels. I was asking in my original post if anyone here in the Ottawa/Gatineau area had a connection with a Nissan dealer where we could get Altima wheels that are hub-centric like the X-Trail. If not, then i'm going to have to settle for the Universal wheels. The last time i inquired about steel wheels for my Spec-V, the dealer price was double the price of Canadian Tire and Walmart. I hope this clears up the question you had. :cheers: Your lucky you have a decent dealer in Montreal... the dealers in Ottawa seem to like bending the customers over... no deals what-so-ever on accessories or winter tire packages!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ok, lets see....

If you are interested:
I'll get in touch with my dealer and ask about those 16" steel rims (part # 40300-8J007CA) perhaps he can tell me how much they will be sold for this fall ..... and possibly transferred to an Ottawa or Gatineau dealer where you could, say, pick them up 

will let you know...


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Ok, lets see....
> 
> If you are interested:
> I'll get in touch with my dealer and ask about those 16" steel rims (part # 40300-8J007CA) perhaps he can tell me how much they will be sold for this fall ..... and possibly transferred to an Ottawa or Gatineau dealer where you could, say, pick them up
> ...


That would be very much appreciated, thanks much!! :cheers:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Gforce,

I checked with two dealers so far:

Dealer 1:

where I got my steel rims last year; these were sold at $55 each last year.
They do not have their stock in yet and they do not know how much they will sell them for.

Dealer 2:

They sold theirs last year at $59 each.
They do not have their stock in yet (mid september only) They will sell them at $66 dollars each this year.
They said to wait for stock to come in (volume) because at the moment the steel rims are priced at $ 96 each (they will drop in price mid September).


Will let you know more as I find out in a few weeks.

Later,


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

just for info, my 15" rim from my old CR-V fit on my x-trail
close to the galiper, but no rubbing!

tire in 15" should be a bit cheaper ! 

p.s. some rim could be made differently, you sould try it to be shure.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I am using the steel wheels for an altima. Actually had them for my maxima, as nissan didn't have wheels for the maxima when I purchased it in 2003. However, I had a difficult time taking them off. They don't seem to truely fit the xtrail. The wheel center fits on very tight. Anyone else having this problem.


----------

